# Cross-cut sled - final (?) version



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

This is the latest version of my sled 

I changed a few things like, I removed the "hold-down bar" and instead, I added a thick board to the "hold-down plate" that I press down with my left hand...

Also, I didn't see any point of using the small "hold-down plate", the big one can cover all the cases...

Regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Maveric777 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very Impressive Niki.... That is one of the coolest setups I have seen in a while.....


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW. Great work. Looks complicated and tough to build.

G


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> Looks complicated and tough to build.
> 
> G


When it comes to jigs, I'm known as a "simple, fast, easy and cheap" guy... 

If you would see the "step by step" that includes 6 posts with 30 or more pictures on each post, you would see that I'm even not checking the sled fence for alignment (I mean the 2, 3, or 5 cut test).

As for materials, I must find them in any local hardware shop otherwise "project deleted"....T-nuts, door hinges, threaded rods and a few scraps that you usually find in every "junk collector" garage like mine...:smile:

Regards
niki


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*I Cannot See Photos*

This has not happened for a while and now it's back. 
*I cannot see the photos here* and from another thread on yesterday.

*Apparently, some photos I see and some I dont.*

Does anyone know who I can report this to?

Thanks 

*Tony B*


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Tony

My photos are hosted by Photobucket so there is no any reason not to see them unless...you are at work and the system is blocking Photobucket links...

The photos that are hosted by the forum are different story and probably you can see them.

niki


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Hi Niki*

Thanks for the reply.

I _am_ at work and lots of stuff is blocked. I didnt see a link to photobucket. Is there one?
Thanks for the speedy reply.

Tony B


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Tony

The so-called "link to Photobucket" is invisible...when you open the post, the "link" is automatically connecting to Photobucket and downloads the pictures to the post so, you will not see a "normal" link that starts with http://....etc...

niki


----------



## tl_foster (Dec 12, 2008)

Niki,

I am very impressed with your TS sled. I have an older construction TS and the blade guard is missing. I will be using your idea to add a blade guard to a sled I made a few weeks ago. I have a piece of lexan I think I will use on top so that I can see the cut being made. again thanks for a great post with excellent pictures and explanations.

Lamar


----------



## Motor Man (Dec 21, 2009)

subscribed so I can find it later.


----------



## Jason00 (Apr 7, 2011)

subscribed so that I to can find it later. this is like the swiss army knife of sleds. I like it alot........... as jim carey would say.


----------

